# Apricot Brandied Chicken Breasts



## AllenOK (Sep 26, 2005)

This sounds good, although you might want to be careful with the brandy, as it could flame up.  You might even want to alter the recipe for that, by using higher heat, and adding the brandy before the stock, and flambe the brandy, then adding the stock and finishing the dish.

Apricot Brandied Chicken Breasts
Yields:  4 servings

Four 6 oz boneless chicken breasts
½ c all-purpose flour
¼ t salt
¼ t freshly ground pepper
¼ t tarragon leaves, crushed
Vegetable oil
clarified butter
½ c apricot brandy
¾ c chicken stock
½ c sour cream

	Preheat a large skillet over low heat, and heat the oil and butter in it.
	Meanwhile, in a shallow dish, sift together the flour, salt, pepper, and tarragon. Add the chicken, one piece at a time, and dredge to coat. Add the chicken to the skillet and cook for 10 minutes on each side or until the chicken is browned.
	Add brandy and chicken broth. Stir and then let simmer for 10 more minutes or until the chicken is fork-tender. Remove the chicken to a warm platter.
	Add the sour cream to the skillet and stir to warm. Pour the warm sauce over the chicken and serve immediately.


----------



## Alix (Sep 26, 2005)

Oh YUM! I don't have apricot brandy though Allen. How could I get that flavour? Soak some dried apricots in brandy for a while? Think that would work?


----------



## AllenOK (Sep 26, 2005)

Good idea, Alix!  Also, add those apricots to the dish with the brandy, and flame it.  I was thinking about doing something along those lines, when/if I make this.


----------



## Constance (Sep 26, 2005)

Mmmm, that sounds yummy! I like the idea of the dried apricots. I'll have to put some thighs in for me. 
I noticed the other day that Walmart had boneless thighs. They were higher in price, though, and I don't think it would be that big a deal to bone a thigh. Do you think it would be a good idea, since they'll take less time to cook that way?


----------



## Alix (Sep 26, 2005)

OK, this is going on the menu for this week I think. I have everything I need and it sounds amazing. Allen, I think chicken and brandy are meant to be together and you have posted some real winner recipes in that regard. THANKS!


----------



## Ken (Sep 26, 2005)

Alix said:
			
		

> OK, this is going on the menu for this week I think.


 
Excellent!


----------



## AllenOK (Sep 26, 2005)

Thighs aren't really all that hard to bone out.  However, I rarely bone out a tight anymore, unless I need to (for Chinese).


----------



## Alix (Sep 30, 2005)

Used chicken breasts, and didn't have time to soak the dried apricots in the brandy first, but this was a keeper. I used more chicken stock than it said to, and a bit more sour cream as well. I had to stretch the recipe a bit as we ended up with an extra kid at the table. Sauce was delish served over noodles. Extra kid had thirds. I love cooking for healthy appetites!


----------



## AllenOK (Oct 1, 2005)

Alix said:
			
		

> Extra kid had thirds. I love cooking for healthy appetites!



That's the ultimate compliment!

Thanks for posting your results, Alix.  I'll have to give it a go here soon as well.


----------



## Alix (Oct 1, 2005)

I suspect the apricots will lend a certain...je ne sais quoi...so we will try this again soon. WITH the apricots.


----------

